# my soaping room!



## krissy (Mar 21, 2011)

yay!    i just got my soaping room back. i was working on turning the space into a full fledged soaping area and the day i figured out all the plans and was about to tell DH about them, he asked if i would mind terribly giving up the space so he could use it as an office. (he and his business partner were going separate ways and they no longer had an office. of course i said yes and gave him the space, but he found a new office a couple weeks ago and got all his stuff out 2 days ago, so off i went to shop and organize so i could set up my dream area.

the room is kinda small and doesn't have water yet, but there is a door to the outside right by my table and there is water right out the door.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is where i keep all my supplies and ingredients. the lye is up in the cabinet at the top where little hands can't reach.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

where i keep my curing soaps... it holds right around 200 bars.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good and very organized.


----------



## newbie (Mar 21, 2011)

You lucky dog! It looks great!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 22, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Deda (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice!  Your soaps look quite happy


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 22, 2011)

Fabulous!  I'd love to have an area like that ... I'm so jealous!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a little jealous too


----------



## KD (Mar 24, 2011)

Golly, you are a tidy one, aren't you  My soaping space is a shamefully messy.


----------



## krissy (Mar 25, 2011)

KD said:
			
		

> Golly, you are a tidy one, aren't you  My soaping space is a shamefully messy.




i am not tidy at all!  that pic was the day i got everything in place. it iall out of there now though because they have to take the door and ceiling off the room in there.  

they are supposed to be done today so i can get everything back in there but they were also supposed to be here at 9 am but didn't show up until 1 pm. :evil:  ( i am hostess-ing a party tomorrow so it has to be done today)


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 27, 2011)

Krissy how cool is your soaping room, I need to come visit and soap with you :0)


----------



## ewenique (Mar 27, 2011)

How wonderful to have a soaping room!  I soap in my kitchen and have soap curing on top of the fridge and in a hallway.


----------



## srenee (May 2, 2011)

I need help designing one.  I have a 2 car carport that was bricked in, and a room added to it.  So I have 2 rooms to use for soaping and office.  The smaller room I will have my computer and fax machine.  I have water, and everything.  It has concrete floors.  I started to get stainless steel shelving for one complete wall, but that was way too expensive even on ebay.  Any suggestions?  It's huge!  I am moving in this week.  I am so excited.  There's tons of ideas, but I want it to be functional and look nice too.  If you have pictures that would help too.  I'm not good at decorating.  Heck, I just make soap!...lol

I was thinking an area to make HP soap with microwave, etc, an area for candlemaking, and a wall for curing and another wall for storage and shipping supplies.  But now how to organize it all and make it look professional.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## krissy (May 2, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> I need help designing one.  I have a 2 car carport that was bricked in, and a room added to it.  So I have 2 rooms to use for soaping and office.  The smaller room I will have my computer and fax machine.  I have water, and everything.  It has concrete floors.  I started to get stainless steel shelving for one complete wall, but that was way too expensive even on ebay.  Any suggestions?  It's huge!  I am moving in this week.  I am so excited.  There's tons of ideas, but I want it to be functional and look nice too.  If you have pictures that would help too.  I'm not good at decorating.  Heck, I just make soap!...lol
> 
> I was thinking an area to make HP soap with microwave, etc, an area for candlemaking, and a wall for curing and another wall for storage and shipping supplies.  But now how to organize it all and make it look professional.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



go to ikea, they have so many different kinds of shelving and such and it is where i got my little shelves, plus they have a larger one that is at least double the size of mine.


----------



## cp chick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great!  That would be so nice.  Not to have to haul everything out to the kitchen and put it back away afterwards.... *sigh*


----------



## srenee (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Krissy.  Hadn't thought of them either.  Ikea usually has a lot of neat things.  Going now....


----------

